# Slow year but proud of my two little ones



## malfeces (Oct 7, 2015)

Here are a couple of recent nugs that I am proud of. This year has been pretty slow for me as far as getting material to break down but hey, its one of the very few hobbies that I actually make money off of. If only I could do this for a living!!

First one I call my gold booger due to its shape, 5.3 grams from some trimmed fingers. AP then HCL Bleach, precip with SMB, you all know the process. I tried to pour it into a 1/4 oz mold and it did ok, next time I'll use the full 1/4 oz.

The second is A cute little 2.2 g bb from processing just the gold bonding wires from ram IC's. 

I would like to thank you all for the help, especially Hoke (but not for that tip on tasting the hcl until its no longer sour.....yikes!) Lazer Steve for his great posts and Geo for some good tips. 

My goal for next year is 2 oz. And maybe.....maybe try nitric.... I am trying to put together a fume hood in my garage.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 7, 2015)

malfeces said:


> I would like to thank you all for the help, especially Hoke (but not for that tip on tasting the hcl until its no longer sour.....yikes!)


I don't know if you've downloaded either of the copies in my signature line, but I added warnings about that issue as well as some others in an introduction to the book.

Dave


----------



## richard2013 (Oct 7, 2015)

malfeces congrats for a nice bb!

For ram IC how many lbs you process for that 2.2 g bb?


----------



## malfeces (Oct 8, 2015)

It was about 3 kilos with all the metal legs removed with AP.


----------



## UncleBenBen (Oct 8, 2015)

Nice job! If I could get stuff out of my nose like that, I'd never stop picking it!

How many fingers did it take to pick that 5.3g booger?!?


----------



## malfeces (Oct 8, 2015)

3lbs. of fingers, and I meant to say 3 pounds for the IC's not kilos. I did a 3 and 3. I try to wait until I have a few pounds of something before running a batch.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 8, 2015)

3 pounds of fingers and that yield seems spot on the number. Nice work.

Jon


----------



## malfeces (Oct 9, 2015)

For [email protected]!s and giggles, I am building up 1 lb of Samsung 1gb ram fingers. Trying to keep them all looking the same just to see if I can get a good clean...ish outcomes measure for those particular fingers. So many people ask how much gold is in a pound of fingers, and with all the variances there is no good answer, would be fun to say, well, if you have 1 pound of Samsung 1gb ram ringers produced from 2010-2012 then you will get Xg. Or maybe I just have too much time on my hands..... I tend to over sort things anyway. You should see my work space.


----------

